# NEW PIKO Railbus is out ........... I think ?



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hi All*

*Found this over on another forum, looks like the PIKO Railbus is out to some extent over the pond, looks *
*Interesting in the pics the fellow posted, I bet its a cute Lil unit ........... take a look !*

*[url]http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=2188*[/url]

*Mmmmm .......... now the question whats in the PIKO Santa bag for 2009 ? *

*Terry*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Terry Baumann on 12/17/2008 7:05 AM
*Hi All*

*Found this over on another forum, looks like the PIKO Railbus is out to some extent over the pond, looks *
*Interesting in the pics the fellow posted, I bet its a cute Lil unit ........... take a look !*

*[url]http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=2188*[/url]

*Mmmmm .......... now the question whats in the PIKO Santa bag for 2009 ? *

*Terry*


Hmmmmmmmmm. I wonder what the actual scale is - the blurb notes that it is 1002mm long.......?

tac & ig, the Christmas Vulture
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe a bit off topic, but my family and I rode the 1:1 type of this railbus from Frankfurt West Germany (then) to the greatest H---hole in Germany...Baumholder
they road great and real quiet too! Thai was in 1964-65. The germans' called these "rotish divel" Red Devil in English

Noel Thomas


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

They look really good. And I see the good Dr. is having a go at the controls once again. 
I actually am happy to see they put on the two sets of sliders---they make a big difference and IMHO are not noticable during operation.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hooray for sliders. They make a LARGE difference in operation. If you don't like their looks, paint them black![/b]


----------



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Well guess its official ........... here is a link that was sent to me of the gartenbahnproffi review http://gartenbahnprofi.de/16128/GBP_Extra_0109.pdf 

cant wait to see whats next from the mad Dr. ! LOL ........... enjoy 

Terry


----------

